# terminator - Obliterator conversion?



## Praxiss (Aug 13, 2009)

OK, i am big fan of obliterators, especially as they are quite fluffy for an iron Warriors army.

I woudl love more than ther 3 i have now but they are so expensive!

Has anyone managed to do a decent conversion using chaos terminators? They are more-or-less the same size so i wouldn't think it would be too much of a stretch. 

Advice/links/pics woudl be a great help.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm not very good with convesrions, but I would think if you cut off the existing hands on the terminators, and GSed in some flessy stuff and had guns comming out of it you'd probably be golden for obliterators.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Praxiss said:


> OK, i am big fan of obliterators, especially as they are quite fluffy for an iron Warriors army.
> 
> I woudl love more than ther 3 i have now but they are so expensive!
> 
> ...


Have you ever seen the old Chaos Obliterators? They are basically Terminators with a massive gun coming out of their chest, then I think they had power fists or similar on their arms.


----------



## Moxsis (Sep 9, 2009)

http://heresylabs.blogspot.com/2009/03/chaos-obliterators-handmade.html

Thats a post I just googled real fast but it shows a terminator being converted into a Oblit, hope this helps.



Edit: Link didn't work, now it does :3


----------



## Praxiss (Aug 13, 2009)

Marneus Calgar said:


> Have you ever seen the old Chaos Obliterators? They are basically Terminators with a massive gun coming out of their chest, then I think they had power fists or similar on their arms.


I got 3 of them off ebay. They are smaller than normal marines. I have used them in a game but they just look stupid.

They could work as chaos servitors but that's about it. Thanks for the reply though.


----------

